# [tip] making a promo/mix tape to market an urban/hip hop clothing line



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

well,

i finally got it finished and all that....

the promomixtape is more on the underground hip hop end with a few exclusives/etc.....

the idea behind this was to help promote the local artists i know in the line and get some "street credit"....for myself, i came up in the bboy aka breakdance scene and still throw down a bit when needed....

so i approached all the artists about 8 months ago and they all liked my idea and the line and were down to support...they gave me permission to use a track and push it..... at first i was gonna sell the cds for 5 bucks but figured i would just do free downloads first and see how that goes....

i figured i would share this as another means of marketing your line to the crowds..... being it rock/hiphop/techno/etc...

i'm going to start the techno/electro mix soon...... this project was mixed by dj sicari

stay safe
b


----------



## cyclonearts (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey, that sounds like a good idea to make a mixtape to promote your clothing line. On myspace, two different DJs approached me about that last month, but they weren't from around my location (Jersey/New York) so I wasn't too sure about going ahead with the collabo. But I'm looking into working with a DJ and some rappers on a mixtape.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

237am said:


> well,
> 
> .....the idea behind this was to help promote the local artists i know in the line and get some "street credit"....for myself,
> 
> b


That kicks. 

great idea.


just to add.

Why not go to some Dance Places too and get involved? ...like making all the stuff they sell and give away to their members.

Look at Tha SPOT for example: :: Tha Spot Dance Centre :: Toronto, Canada , they are Canada's Dance Place (yah know, celebs and all). They make the coolest shirts hoodies etc.


*one thing i know is that t-shirts and music make a great dish.* 

Another thing that has worked in the past for my Hipo-Hop friend is the "EVENT PROMOTER" connection. Promoters have a great deal of pull inside and on the street. Getting involved with Hip-Hop music/dance promoters is also a Sweet treat $$$$ when it "Clicks" 


all the best to yah...congrats!! keep it up.


:


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

t,

i'm actually working with another promoter to do bi-weeklies/monthly at a club.... mostly hiphop/dnb/electro/dubstep events

i have helped organize alot of breakin' battles in michigan and sponsored all the events with my gear and/or making awards and judging...... since i'm a bboy.popper/locker myself

i was just on the radio this past saturday and did a quick interview... i'm uploading that and some videos on my youtube channel /237amdotdom 

next step is to sit down with a guy that i know that helped ecko in the beginning........

we'll see...... i need to really push this line..... architecture hasnt treated me too well over the years...time for a career change

b


only thing is that my current mixtape has a few cuss words on it... i think from now on i'm keeping everything clean....or at least get the curse words tweeked out........the mixtape is free in the blog and i also have a music preference in there to see who really cares..heheh..... i need to tap the rock crowd now....hmmm


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

just reading your post makes me feel like a music person. ...but im not. Bummer.


OH!, also Jen...i hear she's a break dance DIVA and a great person to boot. Not to mention she was a VJ for years at Much Music: MySpace.com - JENNN - 32 - Female - The End Of Suburbia, CA - www.myspace.com/jennrock



:


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

cool.... i know some dancers in the toronto area..... a crew called the fantastic poppers.... good people..... they just had an event called funk for your feet......


t, also so you have k-os on your page.... i have a few of his cd's.... good stuff and also had some dope dancers in his videos

b


----------

